# Petco Dollar Per Gallon Sale



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

m00se said:


> Rumor has it that Petco is doing their dollar per gallon sale starting the day after Christmas, the 26th.
> 
> 10, 20L and Tall, 29, 40b, and 55 gallon bare tanks.
> 
> Just a heads up.


Yes!


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I wonder if my parents would let
me get another tank.......


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

woot, thanks for the heads up. i'm getting a 20l for a late xmas gift.. maybe i can convince her to get me two since they're so cheap..


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

My wife thinks 50 is enough tanks


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> My wife thinks 50 is enough tanks


Your wife is dead wrong, my friend.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

GraphicGr8s said:


> My wife thinks 50 is enough tanks


:icon_eek:

Best to round it up and make it a nice 100. :flick:


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I think 100 is rounding down myself. I've got a 14 x 36 barn still without tanks. If only the ancillary stuff wasn't so much $$$$$$$$$$
I think I'll wait until I have all my current ones up and running before I buy any more though. Much as I want to buy 20 or so more.
Anything less than 20,000 gallons isn't enough.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

This is good news. I might pick up 2 40g breeders


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Overgrowth said:


> Your wife is dead wrong, my friend.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Woot just in time for my Xmas commission check!

I'm going to be in trouble already I can feel it


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

This sale will be awesome but not sure I can support another tank moneywise!


----------



## Jodah (Dec 8, 2011)

I myself plan on picking up a 20L for a planted setup. Gonna have to hide it from the gf though. She says no more tanks until the bettas die. >_<


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Tomorrow right? I'm going first thing
in the morning!


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

No new ads up on the site. :-(


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Yea. It's weird, that's why I posted again.
If they don't have the sale, my plans will
be ruined.


----------



## Perryboat (Jul 11, 2012)

Do they post $1 per gallon sales in their website? I thought I read somewhere this is like a secret sale and its done in regions, not a nationwide thing. Well maybe someone can update this thread later for our fellow TPT'ers.


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

I asked yesterday about the Longmont Colorado sale, and she said they are doing it on Wednesday. The 25 or so 40b kind of gave it away...


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh so they are doing it? Woot


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Confirmed sale runs through 1/19 at least here in Fl


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Most of the times there is no ad for the $1 per gallon sales, reason is that is region wise. We had one in october I think and only involved 10g, 20l and 40b. Some folks did not have that one. You need to check your local Petco or call.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Borikuan said:


> Most of the times there is no ad for the $1 per gallon sales, reason is that is region wise. We had one in october I think and only involved 10g, 20l and 40b. Some folks did not have that one. You need to check your local Petco or call.


It's actually in the Ad down here this time around, pages 4 and 5


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

The tanks are on sale in my local ad. They don't call them "dollar per gallon sale" in the ad. They just list the tanks and prices intermingled with all their other ad stuff.

Happy Fishing!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Borikuan said:


> Most of the times there is no ad for the $1 per gallon sales, reason is that is region wise. We had one in october I think and only involved 10g, 20l and 40b. Some folks did not have that one. You need to check your local Petco or call.


Every one I've seen has been advertised as a $1/gal sale. Including this one.
Although the last sale wasn't all the same sizes it was throughout most of the country as were most of them. Just go back and look at the past threads.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Only time I've seen them extend it beyond is when they overstocked it with tanks. One store I went to a while ago had a huge wall stacked with 55G and it didn't sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I wonder if petco is open....
I wants go grab my 55 right now!!!


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah check the local ads at the top of the website. There's a $1 per gallon sale plus 15% off all fish stuff, through 1/19 for me


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Same, through 1/19. Just wondering,
do I need a Pals card to get the deals?
I don't have one... For Petsmart I do.. hehehe


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

AquaticStory said:


> Same, through 1/19. Just wondering,
> do I need a Pals card to get the deals?
> I don't have one... For Petsmart I do.. hehehe


Yes a Pals card is required. Sign up online or even at the cash register.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Nooooooo.........
Could I sign up then buy it?


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah I see the ad now. It's for 10g, 29g, and 40breeder


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, so I signed up and they gave me a code. When
I go to Petco, I'll just tell them the code and I'll
be qualified for the sale?


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

You don't need a card or a code (although if you bring it with you it might help the line a little bit since your card is so new). All you need is the telephone # you used on your application at the register (usually)


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, I'll just use the code though. ;P
I'll be going soon!


----------



## Ulupica (Nov 4, 2011)

Msheresy said:


> Yeah I see the ad now. It's for 10g, 29g, and 40breeder


It's the 10, 20, 29, 40B, and 55 that are on sale here in Wisconsin!


----------



## Vincent Tran (Aug 7, 2012)

AquaticStory said:


> Nooooooo.........
> Could I sign up then buy it?


Yep!


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

Ulupica said:


> It's the 10, 20, 29, 40B, and 55 that are on sale here in Wisconsin!


I just saw the individual aquariums on the ad but at the bottom it lists the others for metro Atlanta too. So you are correct!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Well this sucks. I went like a couple of hours ago
and there were plenty of tanks. I asked the "assistant"
if there was the sale to confirm it, but he said he didn't
know and that it would be another time in the year.
I asked him to check their website, but he was like it
hasn't been updated. What kind of service is this.
I guess I'm not getting my 55g. *sigh*


----------



## Perryboat (Jul 11, 2012)

AquaticStory said:


> Well this sucks. I went like a couple of hours ago
> and there were plenty of tanks. I asked the "assistant"
> if there was the sale to confirm it, but he said he didn't
> know and that it would be another time in the year.
> ...


Sorry to hear...Did you try asking the store manager? Or maybe check their local ad, it might say in there that there is indeed an ongoing sale on tanks.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I didn't ask the manager, maybe I should of done that.
I guess I'll go back later, after dinner. 
Oh and has anyone ever seen the Aqua-turf moss mat
at Petco? I saw it and it didn't look like it was doing so well,
but I wanted to know if it was flame moss or something else.
It didn't look like java moss. Has anyone ever seen it?


----------



## vstone (Jul 15, 2010)

I just came back from Petco and bought the 20L for $20! Just ask the cashier and show her on the the circular. She didn't know about it either until I showed her. Sweet!


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

The petco close to me was having issues downloading something or other so they aren't having it. Guy said there were suppose to but corporate said not to if they're having issues


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I have an extra T8 light, so I wonder if it'd be worth it to by a 20 gallon long for 20 bucks.. hmm


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

I blame moose for getting my hopes up!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

So can any one verify it is going on


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## infamouz23 (Dec 28, 2008)

I can verify that the sale is on. I didn't do anything other than grab a 20L and checkout with my Petco pals number. Total was $20 + tax. I'm in the East Bay by the way.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Watch your mail petco pals members, I got a 10% off your entire purchase coupon and there's no restrictions on it outside of not using in conjunction with any other coupons


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Their circular is up on their web page I'd assume is national, $1/gallon sale valid from Dec 26- Jan 19. 

No reason why these stores didn't receive the info weeks ahead of time when they got their massive tank shipments...

Print the ad from the website but really shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

mach_six said:


> Their circular is up on their web page I'd assume is national, $1/gallon sale valid from Dec 26- Jan 19.
> 
> No reason why these stores didn't receive the info weeks ahead of time when they got their massive tank shipments...
> 
> Print the ad from the website but really shouldn't be necessary.


Of course they knew ahead of time. That doesn't mean they have to leak that info beforehand. I don't know how a cashier would be oblivious to the sale as someone above implied. I'm guessing that it was probably a high school part-timer who didn't work a lot.

I happened to find out about the sale from an employee that I know outside of work who I give cookies to for inside info ;-)


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

m00se said:


> Of course they knew ahead of time. That doesn't mean they have to leak that info beforehand. I don't know how a cashier would be oblivious to the sale as someone above implied. I'm guessing that it was probably a high school part-timer who didn't work a lot.
> 
> I happened to find out about the sale from an employee that I know outside of work who I give cookies to for inside info ;-)


Lol! Secrets traded over cookies!

Oh I wish I had room for a bigger tank. I'd so be buying one today. *sulks* 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

In the Longmont Colorado area it's confirmed. I picked up a 29 and a 20l and I had gotten the first ones. Almost had to pay 42 and 58 for the tanks, but it was just not entered in the computer yet. Seems to be that the petco's around here are just slow to get the signs up...


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Dam this sucks.... so I went back after dinner
and there were NO 55 gals left. I'm going
to have to wait for the next shipment.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Got be 40b yesterday for $40!! Probably going to be going back relatively soon to pick up my 10 gallon for $10 in order to set up a nice little QT for the new tank!

I will say though, the computer system wasnt registering the sale, the manager at the store had to override it.

-Scott


----------



## Perryboat (Jul 11, 2012)

I picked up a 55g yesterday, it was on regular price when the cashier first scanned it, I got the discounted price after she scanned my PALS card.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

AquaticStory said:


> Dam this sucks.... so I went back after dinner
> and there were NO 55 gals left. I'm going
> to have to wait for the next shipment.


2 things: Get a manager involved so that you don't "lose" the next one. Seriously.

You have 5 Petcos within 20 miles of Anaheim. Is there a reason you can't get one from another store?

Good luck - you sure sound like you need some!


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh guys. I've got good news!
So today I revisited my Petco and there were
only 5 10 gallon tanks, and 2 29 longs left. The manager
said he would call the other stores and there was 1 left
in another store. I went there and picked it up! When I finally
got home, I wasted 2 hours trying to make my 3 wooden poles
flat so that the tank was crooked. My dad and I lifted the tank
a total of 4 times with the water 1/3 filled just to make the tank
stable. It's all worth it, just a little price to pay, bleeding fingers
and glass splinters. I really don't know how the I got the splinters.
LOL


----------



## Icegoalie32 (May 8, 2012)

Picked up 2 40 gallon breeders today for $80 at the Raleigh NC Petco. They still have 10's, 20's, 29's and 55's.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

AquaticStory said:


> Oh guys. I've got good news!
> So today I revisited my Petco and there were
> only 5 10 gallon tanks, and 2 29 longs left. The manager
> said he would call the other stores and there was 1 left
> ...


COME ON OVER... i could use someone who knows how to make a stand... *looking at tank on dining room table*

is this sale still on and how did you know about it.. only petco is FAR but i could use a tank *looking around to insure no one knows what i'm thinking*


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

picked up my 40 breeder yesterday from petco! such an awesome deal!


----------

